# Any input on Kong toys and homemade food toppers?



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy now gets approximately 1/4 c fromms beef frittata with a TBSP of wellness grain free salmon and other fish wet food twice a day. The wet food makes it a bit more appetizing and softens the kibble. I'm keeping her on Fromms because it works well but I'm thinking of changing the wet food to homemade. I was thinking sardines, steamed and mashed sweet potato, and a bit of egg (mixed together but a TBSP portion at each meal). Any other ideas for toppers? We're staying away from chicken as best as possible and no grains. She hasn't been tested for food allergies but I notice she gets itchy with those. Maybe pumpkin? I thought of yogurt occasionally but plain yogurt with probiotics in small containers is hard to come by here. It's primarily the yoplait junk yogurt that's not really good for you (and probably has xylitol).

As for Kong toys, I'm thinking of getting her a few of the xsmall puppy ones to put her breakfast in and a few treats when I'm able to come home for lunch. We are moving to an apartment and I worry that she barks when I leave. Right now at our house I hear her bark when I go to my car. I'm pretty sure she stops but I'm trying to avoid angry neighbors. I think feeding her with a kong right before I leave will keep her busy. I volunteered at an animal shelter years ago for a high school service project and they fed all the dogs out of kong toys that were pre packed and frozen (unless there were dietary restrictions). 

One of my concerns is how to clean them. My parents use them with peanut butter as treats for their dogs but they get pretty gross. I couldn't have Daisy eat out of a dirty Kong toy. Maybe a bottle brush and a good soak?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

How about fruits and/ or veggies? Apples or carrots or peas or blueberries? You mentioned pumpkin, that's always good.

For the Kong, I'm not sure. Tyler hates peanut butter, so I've only put Cheerios in his. I bought Trissie an xs one and my trainer said to use sweet potoato unfrozen then once she's used to it, freeze it. I haven't tried either yet.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I got Gigi an extra small one. I put a few kibbles in there and a few small pieces of frozen green bean. You could try some low fat cottage cheese frozen.
I use my fingers and small end of baby bottle brush to clean it. Only downside is it only keeps her busy for a couple of minutes and I really push it down tight.
I'd be afraid to leave her alone with it because I keep thinking she might get it stuck on her tongue.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves his Kongs! They work really well for what you mentioned...I also leave one with him when I leave for work. I tried with Emma too but she's not interested in them. I usually make them the night before and pop them in the freezer. I've made many variations but usually I'll mix yogurt with fruit (blueberries, apples, bananas, etc) and sometimes some pumpkin. I clean them by soaking them and using a brush and I've also put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle and Petey get Kongs at least once a week ( shelter day ). I wash them out and run them through the dishwasher on the next cycle. They love them with peanut butter and kibble, frozen.


----------

